# AON - Apollo Minerals



## Blackchip (19 November 2007)

AON, DYOR, been watching this over the last few days it has been flying under the rader. Has had recent string of excellent ANN. and has an excellent chart and exclusive interest up 30 odd % today and has positive trend. DYOR but will be interesting to watch it climb. 

Apollo to acquire 80% stake in new West Australian iron ore project
Key points:
• Apollo Minerals enters option agreement to acquire 80% interest in a recently
discovered iron ore project in the Pilbara region of Western Australia.
• Initial results at Mt Oscar Iron Ore Project (being adjoining E47/1217 held by
Fox Resources Limited) show up to 46% iron (Fe) at surface
• The Apollo Iron Project Area (being ELA 47/1378 and ELA 47/1379) lies 25km
south of Cape Lambert magnetite project presently being developed by Cape
Lambert Iron Ore Limited (Current resource of 977 million tonnes @ 32.4% Fe)
and is adjacent to Fox Resources Limited’s recent iron ore discovery, the Mt
Oscar Iron Ore Project .
• The Mount Oscar Iron Ore Project straddles both the Apollo Iron Project Area
and Fox Resources tenement
• Significant historical iron ore results contained on Apollo Iron Project Area


----------



## wolftrader (19 November 2007)

*Re: AON-Apollo minerals*

AON, checked it out and the chart does look fantastic, it has been under the radar, it has huge potential and its trending up and up, good pick, I think it will have good boom potential with its volumes.


----------



## wolftrader (19 November 2007)

*Re: AON-Apollo minerals*

Have done some more research as i like to be very well infromed. Iron ore targeted as key commodity, market analysts expect 25% to 50% price increase in 2008, as far as AON goes, from what i have seen today it is very tightly held, it has good buyer volumes and from the charts looks excellent.


----------



## gdzack (10 December 2007)

Equity Research - Australian Stock Report from www.buyselltips.com on 6th of December
Downtrend:
Price Trend: The price decreased 1.4% in the last week.
Relativities: Since open its percentile rank in the Australian market was 30.2. In the Australian market of 2122 stocks the stock has a 6-month relative strength of 50.5 indicating it has outperformed 50.5% of the market.
In the last three months the number of falls outnumbered rises 10:9 or 1.1:1.

Trailing One Week: the stock fell twice (40%), rose twice (40%) and was unchanged once (20%). The volume was 0.1 times average trading of 3,548,662 shares. The value of $1,000 invested a week ago is $971, for a capital loss of $29. A predominant number of trades (or 50.5% by value) were at bid price, suggesting a buyer's market.

Trailing One Month: the stock fell nine times (40.91%), rose eight times (36.36%) and was unchanged five times (22.73%). The volume was 0.9 times average trading of 15,614,114 shares. The value of $1,000 invested a month ago is $1,308, for a capital gain of $308.A predominant number of trades (or 53.1% by value) were at bid price, suggesting a buyer's market.
Since Listing: the value of $1,000 invested on the listing date of October 30, 2007 at issue price of 25c is $1,360, for a capital gain of $360. The total return to shareholders since listing is 36%.

Today it dropped 7.81 % again to 0.295, without any negative news.


----------



## gdzack (17 December 2007)

Apollo Minerals finds Chinese investor

Newly listed diversified Australian resources company Apollo Minerals Limited (AON) has signed a memorandum of understanding with a Chinese Iron and Steel Group for the sale of iron ore from its recently acquired iron ore project. Apollo said the Chinese iron and steel group would immediately acquire 4% of the company for $1 million, a 36% premium to the IPO price in October 2007. In November Apollo signed an option agreement for the acquisition of an 80% interest in exploration licence applications 47/1378 and 47/1379.

The company said the two tenement applications cover a significant portion of the newly discovered Mt Oscar Iron Ore Project, located in the Pilbara region of Western Australia.

Chairman Sevag Chalabian said the Mount Oscar Iron Ore Project offered exciting opportunities for the company.

"To have attracted such a committed Chinese partner so soon after listing is something that will provide us with significant strength and impetus as we move forward with this project's development," he said.

Under the terms of the transaction the Chinese iron and steel group has the option to subscribe for up to $3.3 million in Apollo shares at 34c per share and take an interest over 15% in Apollo subject to relevant approvals.

Apollo said it would continue to review other opportunities in the iron ore sector and the signing of the MOU with a strategic Chinese partner provided a significant boost to the company in its iron ore acquisition strategy.

"Within these tenements a number of areas with hematite and magnetite targets have been identified which could represent a significant iron ore resource."

Apollo said it is currently conducting due diligence on the tenements and subject to the successful completion of this due diligence, the company expects to acquire the tenements and commence an aggressive exploration program by March 2008. 

In their ASX release they indicated: 
Apollo will continue to review other opportunities in the iron ore sector and the signing of the MoU with a strategic Chinese partner provides a significant boost to Apollo in its iron ore acquisition strategy and intention of becoming a significant iron ore company.


----------



## bowman (16 June 2009)

Might be time to revisit AON for a trade.

A bit of volume in the trading this week with a breakout attempt, and an announcement yesterday about a China roadshow.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090615/pdf/31j216s3d09bm5.pdf


----------



## bowman (6 July 2009)

Consolidation around the 200 day SMA. There's potential for a break up here, although I have concerns about negative leads from the US this week.

Perhaps some fundamental research would help to determine whether these guys are just wannabees, or that they have genuine prospects with Chinese investors.

I'm holding a small position and hoping for the latter.


----------



## happytown (14 August 2009)

Fe jnr about to commence first drilling

AON
shares 109,857,608
options 31,875,000
total 141,732,608
sp .195
MC $27.637M

cash at end of 4th qtr $2.677M
july options exercised 6,742,316 @ .25, for $1.685M
total cash $4.362M
(est cash outflow this qtr $507K [+ $225K if tenement purchased, $732K])

EV $23.275M ​
projects

Mt Oscar Project WA (100%) EL47/1379 

Following a high resolution magnetic survey, a global exploration target of 800Mt (includes FXR's Mt Oscar tenement directly N), grading 35-39% Fe, from surface to 250m  of magnetite, approx 40% of global exploration target is on AON's tenement, however the highest magnetic anomalies are on AON's tenement

Described as suitable for open pit, BIF up to 100m thick, low stripping ratio, outcropping at surface, rock chip sampling up to 55.82%Fe

There is the potential for hematite/geothite overlaying the magnetite

Mt Oscar is situated 15km from sealed roads, power and water supply, 20km from gas pipeline and 30km from Cape Lambert Port

In June, AON undertook a roadshow to China, seeking a major Chinese operator as a partner for Mt Oscar, and currently are in advanced discussions with five parties considering  MOU terms, with three parties having visited Mt Oscar

AON signed a non-binding mou with Sinom at the end of July, to advise on the selection of the strategic partner for exploration and development and the sale and marketing of Fe

A 5 hole, 1,750m drilling program will begin this month targetting what is considered the most prospective areas for initial drill testing for thick magnetite units to test the widths and grades of the BIF's, with a jorc resource expected early 2010

In July, AON conditionally agreed to purchase E47/1304, Mt Oscar East (approx 10km E of Mt Oscar), from THX, for $225K, pending AON's existing nta covering E47/1304 - considered to be prospective for magnetite with potential for secondary hematite mineralisation (main shallow BIF occurrence, inferred from airborne magnetics, has a 4.5km strike length)

AON also has a tenement (E47/1378) directly N of FXR's Mt Oscar tenement 

Commonwealth Hill SA (currently 100%, Fe jv with WPG [farm-in], WPG 51% with expenditure of $750K, 75% with total expenditure of $1.5M) EL3678, EL3728, EL3765, EL3780, EL3821

Commonwealth Hill comprises 5 tenements covering 1,427 sq km, approx 50km SW of the  Wirrida Siding on the Central Australian Railway line (where WPG intends to construct a rail loading facility for their 100% DSO operations) - the rail line runs through on of the 5 tenements

Ground magnetic surveying completed in March/April on EL3821 (Wirrida) and EL3765 (Ibis) indicate a magnetite rich 7-8km strike length on the western side of the Wirrida anomaly, as well as a broad shallow anomaly, encouraging from a DSO exploration perspective, as well as substantial quantities of magnetite rich BIF and potential hematite across two parts of the Ibis anomaly

Further ground magnetic and gravity surveys are planned for the Sequoia, Sequoia East, and St Andrews prospects (EL3765) this month

Commonwwealth Hill tenements are also prospective for Au and U308

DYOR

cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc
four bananas make a bunch and so do many more


----------



## springhill (6 August 2012)

*Apollo reports major increase in Exploration Target at Commonwealth Hill*


 Commonwealth Hill Iron Project (CHIP) Exploration Target1 expanded to 300 – 550 mt at 25 – 35% Fe
 Includes initial Exploration Target at Ibis Prospect estimate of 200 – 400 mt at 25 – 35% Fe
 Ibis shows potential for significant tonnages of > 40% Fe mineralisation
 Ibis shows potential for iron associated gold and copper
 Initial Ibis drilling programme being planned for Q4 2012


----------



## richrichie (19 March 2013)

*AON Media Coverage: a game changer*

*Apollo Minerals to split into iron ore and base metals companies*

by:Cameron England 
From: The Advertiser 
March 19, 2013 12:52pm

APOLLO Minerals has struck a $10 million deal to split its iron ore assets into a new listed company.

Indian company Jindal Steel and Power has agreed to a non-binding deal to invest $10 million in a new company currently called NewCo.

NewCo will take on the iron assets of Apollo, while Apollo will retain its base and precious metals portfolio.

Apollo currently has an iron ore deposit at Commonwealth Hill in central South Australia, a prospect in the Pilbara region in Western Australia and a 70 per cent interest in a west African project.

In South Australia it is also looking for Olympic Dam-style mineralisation at its Titan prospect west of the Prominent Hill copper and gold mine.

Apollo shareholders will receive shares in the new company on a pro-rata basis and will own 49 per cent of it once it is listed.

Apollo said it also expected to conduct an initial public offer to raise more capital for the new entity.

"Formal documentation and binding agreements are expected to be signed over the next two months," Apollo said in a statement.

Non-executive chairman Tony Ho said it was a "transformational event for Apollo".

"The separation of our iron ore and base-precious metals assets is an important part of this process," he said.

"Apollo has achieved a great deal since getting access to our Commonwealth Hill Iron and Titan base-precious metals projects' site a little over one year ago. 

"We are pleased to have a major partner of the calibre of Jindal Steel and Power involved in our iron ore projects and we believe we now have the key ingredients required to take Apollo's iron ore projects from exploration to production in the shortest possible time." Apollo shares were 13.3 per cent higher at 6.8c in midday trade.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/busines...metals-companies/story-fn7j19iv-1226600608699


----------



## frugal.rock (13 October 2020)

Another dust off thread.
Market apparently liking the September 2020 quarterly released yesty morn.  5 day chart 






3 year chart.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 February 2021)

I just came across this little monkey slowly moving up through the canopy.

Anyone know anything about it. @frugal.rock @barney 

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (26 February 2021)

Sorry GG, not following it.

Looks like a gappy little ranga with little depth and volume, though I'm sure that's not unseen by yourself.
A covid low of 1.1c... hmm.

It really looks uninteresting, which probably means it needs a good delve through the announcements to see why it's managed to get back up with support at circa 0.041 and whether it's likely to grow legs.

Cheers.


----------



## barney (26 February 2021)

Cheers Garps.  Don't know much about this little battler.

France:  Zinc and Lead: Drilling still to be implemented at their Kroussou Project.

Project/s look interesting but a bit of water to flow under the bridge perhaps?

Market Cap around $19 million and approx.  $1.5 million in the bank. (Still small/room for movement)

In a nutshell, looks to have some potential but further cash will be required not too far down the track I suspect.

Chart says a jump over 060 could see a bit of a quick momentum a possibility. 

As Darryl Kerrigan said in the Castle:  "What do you know about Lead?"  Personally, I  don't know a lot  

Not sure if Covid is still a "problem" in France as well?

I would not buy it, but I buy things like KP2 so what would I know, lol.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 February 2021)

I seem to be the only person on ASF interested in AON. 

It is according to the internets an explorer for lead and zinc in Gabon.

It is also responsible in its mining practices. According to wikipedia Gabon is indolent.

"Foreign and local observers have lamented the lack of diversity in the Gabonese economy. Various factors have so far limited the development of new industries:


the market is small, about a million
dependent on imports from France
unable to capitalize on regional markets
entrepreneurial zeal not always present among the Gabonese
a fairly regular stream of oil "rent", even if it is diminishing"

Perhaps lead and zinc will provide an impetus to Gabon.

As I am also the only person on ASF  who can name Gabon's three adjacent countries and who is responsible in his knowledge of geography.
I feel lucky.

It is my pick for the March 2021 competition.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 February 2021)

sadly, 99, with Friday's price action, it is as likely to retreat on rumour, and drive you closer to the competition's nadir?



> *Last Price (AUD) $0.057
> Today's Change ...Up $0.006  (11.76%*)



new face on the board.. the only new news. Some corporate action to follow?

I have been within 150km of Gabon, but that was in the 70's.


----------



## frugal.rock (28 February 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> As I am also the only person on ASF who can name Gabon's three adjacent countries and who is responsible in his knowledge of geography.
> I feel lucky.



Cameroon
Equatorial Guinea
Congo (Republique)

Have watched this movie...?


----------



## Sean K (21 July 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I seem to be the only person on ASF interested in AON.
> 
> It is according to the internets an explorer for lead and zinc in Gabon.




Only just looked at this because of these results. I think these deposits sit in pockets along quite a large strike length. If they can replicate this over 80km, could be very interesting.

Didn't fare to well yesty. eeek


----------



## Sean K (21 July 2021)

Can someone invent a time machine for me. I have a Delorian in the backyard, just need the flux capacitor. Thanks in advance.


----------

